# How long until return of menstruation? (>12 months)



## fireHC11 (Nov 21, 2009)

How long until your period returned? If you have multiple children, mark all that apply.

Thanks, mamas!

If less than 12 months, answer on this thread here: http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=1169310


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

I have no idea.. I never kept track!


----------



## Shannie77 (Jan 16, 2007)

20 months for me. DD was nursing but around that time she got really active and wasn't nursing quite as much. I started getting moody about 2 months before that.


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

13.5 months and DD nurses at least 4 times during the day and we partially night weaned so she only nurses twice at night.


----------



## hippiemama76 (Jun 11, 2009)

DD1 - Returned at 21 months, exactly two weeks after I night-weaned her. Prior to nightweaning, she nursed every 2 hours through the night.

DD2 - 16 months down and nothing yet. She wakes to nurse a few times during the night, but nowhere near as frequently as her poor-sleeping older sister.

I do have PCOS, so I don't know if it's nursing or inferility or a combo of the two that keeps it away.


----------



## JAZE MOMMIE (Aug 27, 2009)

thinking back a bit here --
21 years ago was child #1-got my pp period when he was 27 months old and had a couple periods then was pregnant with #2-(nursed till age 4 1/2 )
got pp period when he was 22 months old .(nursed till age 5)
got pregnant with #3 and got pp period at 15 months old (nursed till age 6)
got pregnant with #4 --was working full time and got pp period back at about 10-11 months I think -busy and couldnt keep pumping as often!


----------

